# GPS tracking devise



## JHELP (Aug 29, 2010)

As I continue toward the real possiblity of seperation and divorce some on these post suggested I start a new thread to inquire about GPS tracking devices to uncover /discover a couple of things. 1)Possible affair driving some of our problems 2) to find the bank where she has been stashing as much as 2k a month for several years. Since GPS would certainly be less expensive then forensic accountant I am interested in looking into this.

Again I am still working on saving my marriage but am getting no place with my wife and am seeing things that leads me to believe she is already gone even though she is still here. I am simply hoping for the best but preparing for the worst and at the same time protecting myself. I feel dirty about even posting this but I think it is a something that needs to be done.

Any suggestions on where and what kind of device I should be looking for would be appreciated.


----------



## MrRick1981 (Sep 7, 2010)

This might work for you.
Spark Nano GPS Car Tracking Device | GPS Tracker System | $100 REBATE


----------



## itsallmyfault (Sep 18, 2010)

GPS Technologies - Fleet Manageement and GPS Vehicle Tracking Systems


this is your answer...no subscription necessary...just stick it on the underside of her bumper and retrieve it up to 2 weeks later...plug into usb port and watch her movements on google maps


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

MrRick1981 said:


> This might work for you.
> Spark Nano GPS Car Tracking Device | GPS Tracker System | $100 REBATE


Get the 3 month live monitoring package and monitor her GPS live on the net. 

You will probably not even need 2 weeks to get your answers. But you will probably need to recharge it every 2-3 days unless you get the 6 month battery. Just piece of advice. They use T Mobile Sim card. Make sure T Mobile has a good coverage in your area. Mine did not but I still got what I needed to know.


----------



## lovelieswithin (Apr 29, 2010)

dude.. pay a trusted friend to just follow her if youre that desperate for answers...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

My trusted friend was the one my wife was seeing, GET THE GPS!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

And say nothing to no one


----------



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

Put a key logger on her computer. Get a voice activated recorder and place it under her seat of the car. That way if she is speaking to her affair partner you can get her side of the conversation. If you have a joint account for cell phones, log into the account and it will get you the numbers she dials and texts Plus some carriers will list the cell towers that the calls use. Good luck.


----------



## Rickytcraig (Sep 19, 2010)

If she has a cell phone and if you have a cell phone account together. Order the family locator, so where the phone goes you can track it from your computer as it happens, no waiting


----------



## Quicksand (Sep 20, 2010)

You're being crazy.
Cut it out.


----------

